# Who is still awake?



## boxerulez (27/9/16)

So... basically had too many energy drinks today.

Cannot sleep.

Just coiled and wicked my QuadFlex (Which I have just decided needs to be sold to fund a nice mini for my Fuchai landing tomorrow)

New coils and wicks allround though. XL and RDTA Plus.

After priming the XL and struggling with leaks once again... finally decided I am not going tank again.

Just messed up my entire train of thought as I will need an RDTA for the Fuchai.

Still cannot sleep.

SO snoring away and I honestly feel like tearing my skin off my body so humid it is tonight in East London.

Also in the back of my mind is the fact that some idiot crashed into my mint 1985 E30 318i  

They have no insurance and its not worth the claim for me so this weekend I will start the panelbeating and filling.

Think it is finally time for the entire respray.
Anyone like to chime in here???

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heino13 (27/9/16)

Reporting

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (27/9/16)

Reporting for duty or reporting my post 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Moosa86 (27/9/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (27/9/16)

Sorry to hear about the car @boxerulez 
Hope you can fix it up nicely
At least you are okay


----------



## zadiac (27/9/16)

I'm still awake since yesterday. Did night shift and only got home half an hour ago

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (27/9/16)

zadiac said:


> I'm still awake since yesterday. Did night shift and only got home half an hour ago



Have a good sleep @zadiac 
I feel for you night shifters


----------



## zadiac (27/9/16)

Silver said:


> Have a good sleep @zadiac
> I feel for you night shifters



Sleep? Not a chance. I have to be in court today to testify. Have to leave now for court.


----------



## Silver (27/9/16)

zadiac said:


> Sleep? Not a chance. I have to be in court today to testify. Have to leave now for court.



Oh no
Good luck for that @zadiac
And thanks for all you do to try keep us safer!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Heino13 (28/9/16)

Seems like some rain

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heino13 (30/9/16)

Everyone sleeping early?

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (1/10/16)

Got up at 3am. Getting ready for work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heino13 (3/10/16)

Monday again

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (3/10/16)

Heino13 said:


> Monday again
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


Every day is Saturday once you're retired.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## brotiform (3/10/16)

Hi


----------



## brotiform (5/10/16)

Up


----------



## RoSsIkId (5/10/16)

Just sent in my economics assignment. Had to much coffee and so i thought id come browse the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlock (5/10/16)

I'm Packing it in for the night ... Good night


----------

